# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Sacha inchi tostado listo para exportar

## dangoba2000

Vendo sacha inchi tostado listo para exportar empacado al vacío y encajado de 20 kilos a 3.5 dolares el kilo mas igv
Cel 999167726Temas similares: SACHA INCHI TOSTADO - GRADO DE EXPORTACION SACHA INCHI TOSTADO Y CRUDO VENDO SACHA INCHI TOSTADO Y EN CRUDO SERVICIO MAQUILA TOSTADO DE SEMILLAS DE SACHA INCHI SACHA INCHI TOSTADO

----------


## limp21

una pregunta es en harina??
o cual es el proceso para hacerlo harina?

----------


## Jovanna

Limp por que no deja un número de contacto o correo por que estamos respondiendo a su solicitud y no responde.Muchas gracias

----------


## limp21

disculpa no lo vi... ahi esta mi correo limp26deep@gmail.com

----------

